# scanner/laser printer mirror



## Salburr (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi all, I have disassembled 3 various printers/scanners and in them I have accumulated 6 or 7 of the rectangular glass pieces that are plated as mirrors.
1) are there any PM in that plating? It looks to be a brown tint (hard to tell). (don't have chemicals yet (Finally found some Nitric for less than $100/litre yesterday...)
2) my thought was regardless of PM content, I think they would make a good glass stirring rod? yes? No?

I can post pics if needed but trying to save bandwidth on forum and being a noob, many have probably already dealt with this stuff. Doesn't come up in laser mirror or scanner mirror searches....


----------



## butcher (Apr 13, 2017)

I have some gold mirrors for lasers, they are worth more to me than the micro bit of gold I could recover from them.
I also have gold welding helmet lenses, again more useful than the micro spec of gold used to make them.
mirrors can be made from several metals, I do not know what metals your mirrors are coated with, but if I did not care if I messed up the mirror I could test it much like we would check for gold or silver on other materials, here we just dissolve the coating and test it.
http://www.madehow.com/Volume-1/Mirror.html


----------



## Salburr (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for responding butcher, it really sucks to be in Western Canada, I am still scrapping to amass enough items to bother learning to process but Nitric is escaping me for anything less than $100/litre .... I guess I should buy one of those $12 eBay kits to at least test for silver and gold. I was asking about the mirrors as I have 6 or 7 now but one is a different brownish colour. Thought maybe some where more exotic, pd or pt or??


----------



## Salburr (Apr 16, 2017)

While I'm in a scanner thread, are these items of any value? Again out of the same laser scanners/printers.. Thanks guys...


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Apr 16, 2017)

Those are thermal cut-outs/thermostats/thermal switches. Klixon is one brand name, but out of a laser printer, it could be from any of the many Asian companies making them.

http://www.sensata.com/support/klixon-thermostat.htm

They ride upon the drum to keep it's surface from melting should the fuser bar stay on too long. If they open, it stops the printer.

No pms - just a bimetallic disc in an aluminum shell with brass or bronze contacts - the disc heats up, deforms, and either opens or closes a circuit.


----------



## Salburr (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks findm... hopefully someone else will need the info one day too.


----------

